

Bitcoin chat, where you can chat with a community as well as earn a few coins - bitgamer
http://chromaticcreative.net/bitcoin/moobot/flatapp.php#
A really great community to chat with a wide variety of channels, very IRC like and the added benefit of earning fractions of bitcoins. We&#x27;re all friendly here so don&#x27;t be afraid.
======
ipodize
Those stripes are quite uncomfortable for my eyes. You should consider
something more subtle...

